# Nx Governor Removed



## Darkseid (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi, i`ve read here some people asked if the speed governor could be turned off in NX/Sentras, i have a Nx 92 with the GA16DE and sucessfully removed the governor, even put a on/off switch.

here are the maximum speed pics (in km/h) of before:










and after.. 











What i did was cut the cable 32 from the ECU (green with yellow in mine) and put an extension with a on/off switch, that way it`s always on until i wanted to.

PS: Those pics where taken in a safe route, trust me.


----------



## aws22se (Oct 13, 2008)

hey man, intresting! So these OBD1 cars have a speed limiter? I thought this only applied to the OBD2 cars.


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

My 91 Sentra was always limited at 109 mph.


----------



## jordanf1 (Feb 1, 2006)

oh ok
i think its only the SR20DE engined cars that dont have a limiter, i read somewhere they hit 124 mph


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

jordanf1 said:


> oh ok
> i think its only the SR20DE engined cars that dont have a limiter, i read somewhere they hit 124 mph


I remember reading the same thing many years ago.


----------



## Darkseid (Jun 12, 2008)

jordanf1 said:


> oh ok
> i think its only the SR20DE engined cars that dont have a limiter, i read somewhere they hit 124 mph


that doesn`t seem like much if my 1.6L can do almost that (of course i thniking about the speedo error)


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

Darkseid said:


> that doesn`t seem like much if my 1.6L can do almost that (of course i thniking about the speedo error)


I'm sure the 1.6L could eventually reach 124 mph if it wasn't governed. When I hit 109, it felt like it still had plenty to go.


----------



## Darkseid (Jun 12, 2008)

BishopLord said:


> I'm sure the 1.6L could eventually reach 124 mph if it wasn't governed. When I hit 109, it felt like it still had plenty to go.


i`m sure it has, here is the video when i reach almost 129mph, some day i will try with a GPS to see the real top speed


----------



## Darkseid (Jun 12, 2008)

here is the link

YouTube - Nissan NX sin limitador


----------



## 31bad91 (Jan 25, 2009)

Does the 92 se sentra have a limiter?if so would this work on it or would i just fubar my shit up!!!????


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

from what i know 91-94 sentra are governed at 109, and have no idea if this will work on a sentra. I've took my car up to 105mph and it wouldn't shift into fourth, and if it did i think it would hit 135mph or so, its an auto if your wondering why i only have the 4 speed. but 3rd gear diffidently will take it to the 109mph


----------



## 31bad91 (Jan 25, 2009)

diffently ivesting in the jwt ecu that gets rid of top/rev limiter and plus it helps with the fuel air mix so yeah cant stan puting all kinds of money in a car and then it only hiting 109mph lmao pointless......


----------



## kill_shot (Mar 10, 2009)

they must have removed the governor on mine because at 110 i slowed down for various reasons and still had plenty to go(GA16DE)


----------



## Darkseid (Jun 12, 2008)

kill_shot said:


> they must have removed the governor on mine because at 110 i slowed down for various reasons and still had plenty to go(GA16DE)


but the governor kicks in at 119 not 110


----------

